# Trouble with s-off stuck as fastboot



## RichP (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my new Inc2 today.

Did the downgrade to 2.3.3 & Hboot .97 with no issues biut

Always get stuck at "waiting for fastboot" but the Inc2 is in Fastboot USB and still says S-ON

I am doing this on a Mac via Fusion with Windows XP

No AV or Firewall running.

Help!


----------



## RichP (Dec 10, 2011)

Got this working by running revolutionary s-off on a Dell Windows 7...currently running Skyraider!!!

Could not get it it to work on either Mac I have using Fusion, although i was able to downgrade to hboot .97 with them.


----------

